# Looking for Meat Racks



## thebeardedweiss (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm looking to buy 2-4 Meat Racks to be used in the design of an upcoming production. Does anyone have a couple they'd be willing to sell or know of a good place to purchase some?

Thanks.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 6, 2013)

Every meat rack i have ever seen was custom built. I don't know of any one who sells them.


----------



## Footer (Jun 6, 2013)

Give a call to the Chicago rental houses and see if anyone has any that you can rent or buy. Grandstage, Designlab, ILC, Chicago Spotlight and Upstaging would be the places to start.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.ssrconline.com/fixture_cart_2010.pdf


----------



## tdrga (Jun 7, 2013)

Sean said:


> http://www.ssrconline.com/fixture_cart_2010.pdf



+1 for SSRC. I had them custom build meat racks for lighting instruments and they did a great job.

-Todd


----------



## thebeardedweiss (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. You've been very helpful.


----------



## shiben (Jun 9, 2013)

thebeardedweiss said:


> I'm looking to buy 2-4 Meat Racks to be used in the design of an upcoming production. Does anyone have a couple they'd be willing to sell or know of a good place to purchase some?
> 
> Thanks.



What will said racks be doing? You might need to engineer your own just to meet the needs of the production. Otherwise, 1" square stock and 2" pipe are probably cheaper to buy and weld together than it would be to actually buy 4 new units...


----------



## JohnD (Jun 9, 2013)

BMI usually has some for sale on Ebay. 
Socapex Meat Rack Lamp Bar Cart for 6X Leko Pars 1 | eBay


----------

